# Suggestions/Help would be much appreciated!



## Brianc4577 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a 3 year old female shepherd, I have been feeding primarily raw since she was a pup. Over the course of the past month and a half we had to switch to kibble because I was unable to her meat. I have fed her kibble before, mainly Taste of the Wild. I would only feed her kibble for about a week or so then go back to raw, however this past month and half has been different and she has only been on kibble. For the first 3 weeks she was fine, had normal poops. The fourth week she started having diarrhea. After 3 days I took her to the vet and they ran every kind of test on her for parasites, worms, salmonella, and blood tests for her intestines and pancreas. I feed her boiled chicken and rice with a little yogurt and sometimes pumpkin for over a week and she still had loose stools. The vet said all the tests came back negative and her organs tested good. I changed kibble to Blue for a little over a week with out any luck. I tried switching to Orijen this week with the same results. I wouldn't exactly say she has diarrhea, it starts off with a little bit of firmness(softserve)and by the end it's droplets of loose poo. She is acting completely normal, she's not lethargic, she still loves to eat and drinks plenty of water. Does anyone have any suggestions? I will eventually get her back on raw but at this point in time I can't do it. Any suggestions/advice would be very much appreciated! Thank you very much!


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Are you maybe feeding her too much? When I feed mine too much she has the kind of stool you described. I would cut back and see if that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I really don't know what to suggest. My mixed breed rescue had constant soft, runny poo on just about any kibble I tried her on.
It wasn't until I switched to raw that her poops firmed up.


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

Perhaps add some digestive enzymes? I know kibble takes longer and is harder for dogs system to digest. I'm not familiar with kibble at all, but are you feeding grain free? It almost sounds like her belly is upset, like an allergy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brianc4577 (Aug 10, 2013)

kirsten said:


> Are you maybe feeding her too much? When I feed mine too much she has the kind of stool you described. I would cut back and see if that helps. Good luck!


Thank you, I'll try cutting her food down a little bit. Shes been looking a little thin so I increased the amount I have been feeding.


----------



## Brianc4577 (Aug 10, 2013)

FoxyMom said:


> Perhaps add some digestive enzymes? I know kibble takes longer and is harder for dogs system to digest. I'm not familiar with kibble at all, but are you feeding grain free? It almost sounds like her belly is upset, like an allergy.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!! What kind of digestive enzymes would you suggest? Shes doing a little better now, I have been giving her a scoop of pumpkin with her meals and it seems to be working pretty good.


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

I've heard that these ones are good. 

http://m.pureformulas.com/bilex-90-tablets-by-douglas-laboratories.html#sthash.MkYsf32H.dpbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

FoxyMom said:


> I've heard that these ones are good.
> 
> PureFormulas
> 
> ...


Bilex has Ox Bile and pancreas in it aiding in digestion. Make sure you crush the tablet between two spoons. Try one at each meal and see if it improves. 
Orijen is too rich for some dogs causing loose stools. You may want to try it's sister food ACANA - grain free
Grasslands, Wild Prairie, Pacifica, and Ranchlands.
Hope this helps!
Moms


----------

